# Hydor Koralia Evolution (ETA?)



## HarrietHippo (4 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know if / when the Hydor Koralia Evolutions are to hit UK or EU shelves?
Specifically the nano 240 and nano 425.
Some of you might be in the know, otherwise, as always, feel free to speculate   
Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Mar 2010)

These guys sell them: http://www.onlineaquariumstore.com/ But not the nano versions!


----------



## HarrietHippo (5 Mar 2010)

Thanks for your reply LD. Argh these guys say prob another 1-2 months!!!  Ah well.


----------



## Robert1979b (8 Mar 2010)

Sorry to hijack the thread but can I ask what the difference is between the old and new versions?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## JAS (9 Mar 2010)

The list would be shorter if you wanted to know what's the same, Rob. Almost everything has changed.

Outwardly they look similar, but the new versions are a lot smaller in size. They pump more water and use less electricity, the magnet mount has vibration damping to reduce resonation, and the propeller no longer has a metal or ceramic shaft; it "floats" in position, and the standard pumps can now be used with a timer because they don't rattle on startup.

There are probably a few other differences, but those are the big ones.


----------



## Robert1979b (9 Mar 2010)

Ahh,

thanks


----------



## HarrietHippo (12 Mar 2010)

Yeah the new versions do look much better, however I need to increase the CO2 flow around my tank before my glosso dies and I've only just learned how messy even a small pleco can be! Wow.    Might just get the old version and be done with it. I wonder why there is such a delay on the 240v versions?


----------



## HarrietHippo (12 Mar 2010)

Update: These do seem to have landed on UK shores last week but of course searching for Nano 240 and 425s wasnâ€™t correct as the name was stated in gph not lph. UK versions seem to be called Hydor Koralia Evolution Nano 900 and 1600.  Waiting for AE to get them in, hopefully v soon!


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Mar 2010)

theres a few on ebay now on buy it nows.  was looking at one of the nanos for my 60cm tank the other day but with the new flow rate it would propbably do my 90cm!


----------



## Mr T (17 Mar 2010)

Dunno if anyone has any experience of this outfit, City Aquatics Cardiff, but they have the new Evo's in stock and pricing seems pretty keen. Postage cost is low too.

http://www.cityaquaticscardiff.co.u...ation-pumps-236/koralia-circulation-pumps-38/

Tesco


----------



## zig (18 Mar 2010)

Mr T said:
			
		

> Dunno if anyone has any experience of this outfit, City Aquatics Cardiff, but they have the new Evo's in stock and pricing seems pretty keen. Postage cost is low too.
> 
> http://www.cityaquaticscardiff.co.u...ation-pumps-236/koralia-circulation-pumps-38/
> 
> Tesco



Nice spot Tesco, good prices, I have been on the outlook for these as well, just ordered two, so will let ya know if they arrive or not  I think it should be fine though (I hope  ) they seem to be a bricks and mortar shop in Cardiff that run an online service as well. Did a quick google and I have seen mention of the shop from some Welsh reef forum members so the shop does seem to exist at least.


----------



## HarrietHippo (25 Mar 2010)

Did you units arrive OK Zig?

AE's distributor arent going to give them the new units until the old ones are sold =(


----------



## zig (25 Mar 2010)

HarrietHippo said:
			
		

> Did you units arrive OK Zig?
> 
> AE's distributor arent going to give them the new units until the old ones are sold =(



Hi HarrietHippo, Just arrived today was  just about to go searching for this thread to give an update.

Yes absolutely no complaints, arrived safe and sound well packaged, good service from these guys, posted Monday arrived today, from the UK to Ireland thats a good turnaround, charged at post office rates, so can highly recommend.


----------



## jmkgreen (26 Mar 2010)

It is generally better to buy two smaller ones or one big one? I reckon the 4000 ought to do on my 4x2x2 tank I'm just wondering if 2x 2800s would be that much better (clearly costing more).


----------

